# Blade Show next weekend



## Anvil Head (May 28, 2017)

Blade Show is next weekend June 2-4. If you are planning on attending be sure to stop by and say Hi. I'm in my usual spot at Table 5-J and Scottie is just down the aisle a few steps.
Here's a few that will be on my table:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2017)

That is some fantastic works of art.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 28, 2017)

I think we may try to come up that way, and nice work as usual!!!


----------

